# Where to go in March?



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys...

I have a week of vacation comming up in March and I'm completely lost about where to go....

I would love to go to Asia, especially Hong Kong, but it takes so long to get there and back, that it would almost suck up half the week itself...

So I've desided to make it a bit more local, only problem is I have no idea where...

What I do know is it has to be warm and sunny.. so that leaves out most of Europe and since I'm very late in ordering the vacation it has to be a place where it's still posible to find a desent hotel..

Dubai seems to be the obvius choice, but I have desided to wait a few years until more is completed and take a longer trip and see more emirates and a few nearby nations so that's also out...


Oh and the place also have to be stabile, secure and friendly to my nation...  



Not that easy to find a place actually, so if you have any good idea I'd love to hear them...

Just remember:

Sunny and warm..
Close to or in Europe..
Secure and friendly to the west..
Still have hotels available..


Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ Tunesia


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Still in the same vicinity to the UAE but one place I'd thoroughly recommend is Oman. Fabulous place to see. Will be warm then, and there's such a variety to see. Desert, mountains, fabulous beaches, wadi-drives (4WD - great fun too), scuba, waterfalls in lush landscapes, date plantations, abundant history, ancient forts (with fabulous views) and a very cool capital city. Oh yeah, their mosques are the most pretty I've ever seen. Coloured domes are a kaleidescope of colour. Take lots of camera film or a BIG memory card!!! 

I would've said Sharm El Sheikh down in the south of Egypt on the Red Sea (great diving) but that's had terror problems recently. Also would've said Jordan (buildings carved out of cliffs at Petra) but again a bit volatile right now.

I'd also say Goa in India (not been there though) but I'd consider that with caution as it has recently been mentioned as a terror target (lots of Westerners there), and Yemen, though the latter ain't recommended if people carrying guns scare you and kidnappings there are fairly common. hno: Go anywhere off the beaten track and you need to take an armed guard with you. Not the most comfortable feeling on your holidays!

SO, WHY OMAN?

Mate, this is THE time to go. It's just starting to be discovered, but is by no means overrun and ruined by tourists yet. It's not like other gulf states as it retains all its old world charm but not only is there enormous amounts to see and do (as in historic sights, incomparable views etc), the standout feature of this country is its people. They are wonderful. You'll be treated like a king, they are so polite, will always stop and talk to you, and all of them seem so regal yet humble. (Unlike many other Gulf State locals). The women wear BRIGHT clothes (bit like saris) but are a real sight, and the guys all wear coloured robes and the most amazing coloured Omani turbans.

I used to live in Dubai (3 years) and did a trip to Oman once for just a week. My biggest regret is not spending more time there. It is without doubt one of the most magical places I've seen - and I've travelled to a lot of places around the world, believe me. Where the people are concerned, I have yet to meet a friendlier race. Even more so than the Fijians and the Kiwis. 

It ticks all your boxes - warm, not a long flight, safe (as houses), still relatively untouched by tourism (though it won't be for long - people are starting to realise this place is a gem), not a terrorist target as it's still relatively free of Westerners, you'll have more than enough to occupy you for a week (but it's so relaxed you can chill too) and it's not a futuristic growing 21st century metropolis like Dubai.

Muscat (capital) is one of the most captivating capitals you'll see. Fabulous. Perched on the edge of the coast, built amongst mountains. Awesome.

But the people - mate you can't go wrong. Don't be surprised to be befriended and invited into a local's home, where they'll cook you a huge meal you can enjoy with their entire family.

Just a little aside.... that happened to me - we went there 4WDing and my car broke down - Middle of Big Eid - their holiest time of the year. We found a mechanic on his day off who spent the rest of the day replacing my clutch whilst I ate a slap-up meal with his entire family in his house. MAGIC! 

I have told others (who've been there) about my experience with the locals, and not only were they not surprised, they experienced similar things by way of hospitality, where they too ended up spending a day eating with a family who had just started chatting to them. 

It's pure escapism down there. Nothing like Europe (obviously) and a different feel from other places I've visited in the Middle East - and there's been a few.

WITH NEEDS LIKE YOURS, IT'D BE OMAN FOR ME EVERY TIME. 

Trust me, you won't be disappointed. Do some homework on it and let me know what you decide. Cheers mate, and bon voyage! 

PS. Feel free to PM me if you want more information about the place. I'd be happy to help a fellow traveller out!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Oman would be great. So what do you define as warm? Cyprus, Turkey, Greece, Malta, Canary Islands and Madeira would be good choices. Taormina in Sicily seems a great place to me but I don't if it's warm enough for you.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Egypt?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys....

@ Doveling - I've heard good things about the resorts, but going to the cities should be kind of a test... ( beggin kids and such??? ) I don't like standing out too much..

@ Captain Chaos - Oman does seem great, but I think I'll save it for my "big tour" to the area ( been talking to a mate about it and a 3 week stay in 08 or 09 with base in Dubai seems to fit us both... )
I'm curous if it's posible to rent a car in Dubai and drive it to the nearby nations and Emirates?

@ Forza Raalte - hot for me is T-shirt weather, so 20C atleast doing the day... the most important part however is great weather... 

I'm thinking about the Greek islands - but not sure about the weather... 

Or maybe Athens or Rome...?

@ Glasgowman - Egypt... nahh... they didn't exactly treat us very nice last year...


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I have a week of vacation comming up in March and I'm completely lost about where to go....
> 
> ...



Go to SERBIA !!!


Climate of Serbia in the north, continental climate (cold winters and hot, humid summers with well distributed rainfall); central portion, continental and Mediterranean climate; to the south, Adriatic climate along the coast, hot, dry summers and autumns and relatively cold winters with heavy snowfall inland.

And visit thread of Serbia on this forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417802


Temperature diagram for Belgrade


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys.. thanks for helping...


I desided that the greater European area wasn't warm or sunny enough for me, so I gave up on it and went with a long time dream of going to Singapore.. just booked it! 

Chances are I'll see more rain than sun, but hey there's Scrapers and Asian girls - need I say more? 



So while I'm at it I'd love to hear from people who are familiar with Singapore in March..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I intend to go to Thailand & Australia in March.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> I intend to go to Thailand & Australia in March.


Mate I gotta ask... do you travel for a living or are you just the standard unemployed billionair?


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

*Mr Denmark*

Check your PM's. Sorry for the duplicated message. Was having log-in problems.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd go to Dubai, going in March means that the heat isn't as incredible. Plus, you could check out the skyscrapers!

Love Dubai, but I couldn't even go outside until it got dark during the summer because it was so hot.

The high in March is around 27C, warm and perfect


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I was about to say Oman, but then I found that everybody here is suggesting Oman too 

I strongly reccommend Oman ! It is one of the greatest country in the world , very developed infrastructure, super friendly people, great food, many natural wonders, untouched beaches and wadis . Hotel is expensive, but you can simply find an Omani penpal from Penpal sites. ( this is what I did when I visited Oman last year ). There are some cheap hotels too.

Muscat is spectacular city, and it is very cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeean. Many things to do in this beautiful country, I dont want to tell you about where to visit, you can simply decide once you reach there


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Mr Denmark, from Singapore, you can simply take bus to Malaysia.

Come to Kuala Lumpur, I will be your tour guide and will take you to many interesting places and try delicious foods in Malaysia  There are many many many many to see in KL, and you will get amazed with what you see ....


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

*Mr D, few pics for ya.*

Taken whilst on holiday at The Fullerton. Thank God for Air Miles!!! If you haven't booked accommodation yet and you're feeling rich, I'd recommend it. But wherever you stay, Singapore will not disappoint. Bon Voyage!

Hotel, Singapore River & Durians









Our balcony view









The Fullerton Lobby









Nice lighting









Not on holidays, but that's me on take-off (first solo)


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Go to Miami! 
P.S. Avg high in March is 26°C


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> @ Doveling - I've heard good things about the resorts, but going to the cities should be kind of a test... ( beggin kids and such??? ) I don't like standing out too much..


You have the wrong idea about this country.
Tunesians are used to tourist and alot of people speak English.
A city like Tunis is very modern and there are no beggars at all.

Here is a picture of the harbour of El Kantaoui, a few km north of Monastir










and the beach











anyway, do enjoy Singapore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Next time you should come to Northeastern Brazil. It's the closest part to Europe in our country and it's much safer than Southeastern cities! 

But Singapore is definetly a kick ass destination, I'd go there without thinking twice!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ita Simpsone said:


> Go to Miami!
> P.S. Avg high in March is 26°C


I've been there on spring break 3 times - so while it is an awesome place it's about time I try something new 



Captain Chaos said:


> Taken whilst on holiday at The Fullerton. Thank God for Air Miles!!! If you haven't booked accommodation yet and you're feeling rich, I'd recommend it. But wherever you stay, Singapore will not disappoint. Bon Voyage!


Thanks for the pics... it looks great as always! 



Doveling said:


> You have the wrong idea about this country.
> Tunesians are used to tourist and alot of people speak English.
> A city like Tunis is very modern and there are no beggars at all.


I only know what I've heard from others who've been there - and they can ofcause have been unlucky...

The pics look very nice.  




schmidt said:


> Next time you should come to Northeastern Brazil. It's the closest part to Europe in our country and it's much safer than Southeastern cities!


 Brazil especially Rio is deffinetly a place I want to see soon... but such a huge country needs more than a week..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Mate I gotta ask... do you travel for a living or are you just the standard unemployed billionair?


No, I work 6 hours per day, for Barcelona and Catalonia Tourist Office.

But my travels are for holidays, NOT for work!
:wink2:
How about you?
:?


----------

